# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] CPC Hardware HS N°10 – Spécial Photo – est sorti !

## Doc TB

Voilà plusieurs années que nous envisagions un hors-série dédié à la photo, sans pouvoir concrétiser ce projet. Pourquoi ? C'est assez simple : nous souhaitions aborder le sujet globalement, et surtout différemment de ce qu'on trouve sur Internet ou dans les kiosques. Pour faire une belle photo, l'essentiel réside dans le regard du photographe, beaucoup plus que dans le matériel. On peut faire d'innombrables clichés sans intérêt avec le dernier Reflex à 5.000 € … ou un chef d'œuvre percutant avec un smartphone. Il nous fallait donc un auteur capable, certes, d'expliquer les bases techniques sans rentrer dans le concours de quéquette, mais aussi doté d'un sens artistique suffisamment affuté pour donner des conseils pratiques à ceux qui s'intéressent – ou souhaitent s'intéresser – à la photo. Une compétence qui manquait à la rédaction… Mais réjouissez-vous : nous avons enfin trouvé cette perle rare.

Dans ce hors-série, notre ami Benoit reviendra d'abord sur l'histoire de la photo avant de s'intéresser plus particulièrement à la photo numérique puis au fonctionnement d'un capteur d'image. Il vous proposera ensuite un court guide d'achat (compact, reflex, hybrides, occasion, etc.) ainsi que les clés pratiques pour bien démarrer et des conseils concrets pour réussir les principaux types de photos (paysage, portrait, photo de rue, panorama, ...), et surtout, sans bullshit élitiste : non, vous ne devez pas ABSOLUMENT utiliser le mode Manuel de votre appareil. Vous trouverez également dans ces pages une rubrique dédiée à la vidéo (ainsi qu'aux drones) et même à l'argentique.

Enfin, un bon tiers de ce hors-série est dédié à la culture photo au sens large : il sera autant question d'art, de l'héritage de la peinture dans la composition d'un cliché et de chambre à soufflet … que de smartphone, de selfies et de réseau sociaux. Le tout agrémenté de rencontres avec ceux qui font la photographie aujourd’hui. Et comme le dit Benoit : " Si vous en ressortez avec l’envie de prendre votre appareil, quel qu’il soit, et d’aller photographier ce qui se passe dehors, de créer quelque chose, plutôt que de vous remater l’intégrale de Game of Thrones, alors on aura gagné notre pari."

----------


## Frypolar

Il sort quand ?

----------


## Wobak

Je crois que la réponse est dans le titre du topic !

----------


## Zohan

Benoit est-il un membre de notre estimé forum ou me trompé-je?  ::siffle::

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Il sort quand ?


Est-ce un hors série ? Si oui, quel est son numéro et son thème ? 
 ::ninja::

----------


## BenoitDupont

Salut à tous,

C'est moi qui ai officié avec l'équipe pour la rédaction des papiers de ce hors série. On a voulu faire quelque chose de différent. plutôt que de vous proposer un n-ième comparatif avec 15.000 modèles, des courbes et des mires de calibrations dans tous les sens, j'ai proposé de revenir à l'essentiel de ce qu'est la photographie: le plaisir de faire de belles images, et dans ce procédé, l'appareil n'est qu'un élément parmi d'autres. 

vous trouverez donc dans ce numéro des trucs et astuces pratiques pour réaliser un paysage, un portrait, de la photo de rue, de la photo de nuit, gérer sa mise au point... vous trouverez aussi quelques appareils numériques modernes, y compris du très lourd: un moyen format numérique que l'on a baladé jusque dans le massif de la Chartreuse. 
Mais vous trouverez aussi un coin argentique, pour bien démarrer, un coin occasion: comment s'équiper pour pas cher sur la bay, ou le bon coin, avec quelques optiques russes ou ex-RDA pas cher et très sympa.

Et plein de rencontres, allant de vidéastes créateurs d'optiques cinéma made-in-France, aux photographes de San Diego qui font du paysage à la Chambre argentique grand format en passant par des photographes de la scène hip-hop bruxelloise et londonienne, des fabriquants de pellicules argentique cinéma de Los Angeles,  ainsi que quelques Youtubeurs créateurs de vidéos bien sympa. 

Voila, quelque chose de frais, de différent, pour aussi qu'on arrête d'acheter son prochain appareil comme on achète un grille-pain ou un robot aspirateur. J'espère que ça vous plaira! En tous les cas, je me tiens à votre disposition ici même pour vos questions, ou sur twitter ou Instagram. il doit y avoir un lien dans la signature, si je n'ai pas foiré lamentablement mon inscription comme un gros noob.  ::mellow:: 

PS: 
bon apparemment je suis un gros noob qui n'arrive pas à afficher sa signature, donc sachez que vous me trouverez sur twitter avec: @benoit_dupont et sur Instagram avec : benoitdupontphoto

----------


## billou.

Très bon numéro, accessible et bien ficelé. Mais la photo de Buzz Aldrin n'est pas la première dans l'espace, c'était en 1946, avec un appareil placé dans un V2. La première photo lors d'une sortie extravéhiculaire a été prise par Ed White, avec un Contarex d'ailleurs. Celle de Buzz est le premier Selfie par contre !

----------


## ducon

Ha, le Sony RX-100, on l’a. Bonne came.

----------


## BenoitDupont

> Très bon numéro, accessible et bien ficelé. Mais la photo de Buzz Aldrin n'est pas la première dans l'espace, c'était en 1946, avec un appareil placé dans un V2. La première photo lors d'une sortie extravéhiculaire a été prise par Ed White, avec un Contarex d'ailleurs. Celle de Buzz est le premier Selfie par contre !


Merci pour ce commentaire! C'est parce que c'est fait avec amour, spourça  ::): 

Ce que tu dis sur la photo de Buzz est parfaitement exact, , c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que c'est dans le chapitre consacré au Selfie.  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ha, le Sony RX-100, on l’a. Bonne came.


on est d'accord, c'est pas le pire  ::):

----------


## Gladia

Hello,

Un numéro que je j'achèterai (j'espère qu'il sera demain à la maison de la presse) !

J'en profite pour signaler aux canards interessés par la photo qu'il y a 2 sujets dédiés à cette activité sur ce même forum  ::): 
- http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/92...t%C3%A9riel-V3 pour parler technologie et matériel etc.
- http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/95...ranquette-V3-0 pour poster ses images, les commenter, commenter celles des autres et y apprendre un tas de choses pour avancer ou découvrir d'autres photographes du forum (ou d'ailleurs) !

----------


## BenoitDupont

> Hello,
> 
> Un numéro que je j'achèterai (j'espère qu'il sera demain à la maison de la presse) !
> 
> J'en profite pour signaler aux canards interessés par la photo qu'il y a 2 sujets dédiés à cette activité sur ce même forum 
> - http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/92...t%C3%A9riel-V3 pour parler technologie et matériel etc.
> - http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/95...ranquette-V3-0 pour poster ses images, les commenter, commenter celles des autres et y apprendre un tas de choses pour avancer ou découvrir d'autres photographes du forum (ou d'ailleurs) !


merci ! interessant, je vais aller y faire un tour. dites moi ce que vous pensez du mag quand vous l'avez!  ::):

----------


## Pierce Inverarity

J'ai eu très très peur que le magazine soit illisible au début de l'introduction ... mais finalement j'en ai parcouru une bonne partie avec plaisir, j'ai modifié des paramètres sur mon appareil -ce que j'avais jamais fait- et essayé des trucs vite fait, hier.

à la base, j'ai fini par prendre un vrai appareil pour faire des dessins : aucune prétention à faire LA belle photo de mon côté donc, mais plutôt avoir des sujets assez nets à reproduire à la main une fois rentré. Mon smartphone se montrait souvent limité dans ce but là. Mais néanmoins, je me suis pas mal retrouvé dans le ton général et pas mal de choses dites dans l'article sur les photographes d'aujourd'hui. Je vais peut-être essayé de moins faire comme si la photo n'était qu'un brouillon préparatoire.
Pari réussi donc  :;): 

En plus le style et certaines références m'ont fait sourire par la suite.

----------


## BenoitDupont

> J'ai eu très très peur que le magazine soit illisible au début de l'introduction ... mais finalement j'en ai parcouru une bonne partie avec plaisir, j'ai modifié des paramètres sur mon appareil -ce que j'avais jamais fait- et essayé des trucs vite fait, hier.
> 
> à la base, j'ai fini par prendre un vrai appareil pour faire des dessins : aucune prétention à faire LA belle photo de mon côté donc, mais plutôt avoir des sujets assez nets à reproduire à la main une fois rentré. Mon smartphone se montrait souvent limité dans ce but là. Mais néanmoins, je me suis pas mal retrouvé dans le ton général et pas mal de choses dites dans l'article sur les photographes d'aujourd'hui. Je vais peut-être essayé de moins faire comme si la photo n'était qu'un brouillon préparatoire.
> Pari réussi donc 
> 
> En plus le style et certaines références m'ont fait sourire par la suite.


Merci !  En effet, c'est vrai que la photo sert parfois à ça aussi. j'étais à une petite expo de dessins/peinture vendredi dernier et il y avait des artistes qui expliquaient travailler comme ça, c'était très intéressant de voir leur parti pris, parce qu'évidemment, l'idée n'est pas de reproduire la photo en peinture mais d'en capturer un peu l'ambiance. Bref très intéressant.

D'ailleurs, dans la partie liée à l'histoire de la photographie, on y parle justement de ce lien étroit avec le dessin, les premiers appareils optiques étant en effet surtout là pour aider les peintres à capter une perspective par exemple. Merci pour ton retour!

Je suis d'accord que l'intro peut être déroutante, parce que bon, faut avoir les codes de lecture de Valtudinaire et Michel Pimpant (les boloss des belles lettres) sans quoi forcément, ça tombe à plat  ::):

----------


## danielr

Un super hors-série que j'ai lu presque d'une traite ! Il contient tout de même quelques avis assez extrêmes, comme par exemple de déconseiller purement et simplement l'achat d'un reflex non full frame, mais sans vraiment le justifier (ou alors j'ai raté un truc). Avec une différence de prix qui va du simple au triple il serait quand même utile d'apporter quelques explications.

----------


## BenoitDupont

> Un super hors-série que j'ai lu presque d'une traite ! Il contient tout de même quelques avis assez extrêmes, comme par exemple de déconseiller purement et simplement l'achat d'un reflex non full frame, mais sans vraiment le justifier (ou alors j'ai raté un truc). Avec une différence de prix qui va du simple au triple il serait quand même utile d'apporter quelques explications.


merci pour ton commentaire!

En fait si, c'est justifié page 31: les reflex à petit capteur n'apportent rien par rapport à un hybride en terme de performance. c'est juste plus encombrant. on apporte un miroir pour rien. L'argument que tu avances n'est pas tout à fait juste: la question n'est pas de comparer le prix d'un réflex full-frame à celui d'un réflex APSC. cette comparaison n'a pas beaucoup de sens. ce qu'il faut comparer à mon avis, c'est le réflex APSC avec l'hybride APS-C ou micro 4:3. A taille de capteur égal, le prix, l'encombrement vont dans le sens des hybrides.

En DSLR c'est une autre histoire car les Full-frame reflexe sont encore un peu moins cher que les hybrides full-frame, donc là, ça se justifie.

oui, c'est radical (c'est d'ailleurs ce que j'ai marqué dans le papier en question, texto), mais c'est vrai. Après, ça va froisser deux qui ont acheté un réflex à petit capteur mais qu'importe. je maintiens ce que je pense être un bon conseil pour ceux qui démarrent: si vous avez de toute façon choisi d'opter pour un appareil à petit capteur pour une raison de budget, prenez un hybride.

----------


## champion2000



----------


## BenoitDupont

> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/...14/256/eb4.jpg


haha. merci!

----------


## reitrop

> Je suis d'accord que l'intro peut être déroutante, parce que bon, faut avoir les codes de lecture de Valtudinaire et Michel Pimpant (les boloss des belles lettres) sans quoi forcément, ça tombe à plat


Pareil, le début m'a fait très peur, et puis j'ai dévoré le reste. Ça fait un an en gros que je commence à me dépatouiller avec mon hybride (après plusieurs années à ne rien faire de bien avec un compact), et la lecture de ce hors-série m'a poussé à creuser les paramètres de mon boîtier – genre pour désactiver l'autofocus en continu.

Très intéressant le bout sur les photographes contemporains. Concernant les vieux/classiques, je pense que quelques clichés emblématiques de chacun auraient bien agrémenté le magazine. Chacun peut chercher Henri Cartier-Bresson ou Diane Arbus sur son moteur de recherche favori, mais sans forcément pouvoir repérer les meilleurs photos, et comprendre pourquoi elles sont bonnes. D'un autre côté, les photos qui illustrent déjà ce numéro sont souvent magnifiques et illustrent très bien le propos tenu dans le texte.

Bref, un grand merci !

----------


## BenoitDupont

Salut ! Un grand merci pour ces commentaires! c'est très gentil! En effet, quelques images d'archives auraient été les bienvenues. le seul petit souci, c'est que bien que les photos soient anciennement, en fait les droits sont détenus par des fonds et ils surfacturent allègrement. j'ai déja essayé de discuter avec Magnum par exemple pour un projet éditorial/éducatif et ça ce chiffrait vite en plusieurs milliers d'euros. :/

----------


## Baron

Pitite question: moi ce qui m'intéresse en ce moment, c'est de savoir les specs d'un ordi pour être confortable en post traitement. Je pense à un portable puisque c'est ultra plus pratique. Y a un petit papier sur ça dans le mag? (que je n'ai pas trouvé au Relay de Toulouse Matabiau hier, contrairement à celui du foot...  ::|: )



> J'en profite pour signaler aux canards interessés par la photo qu'il y a 2 sujets dédiés à cette activité sur ce même forum 
> - http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/92...t%C3%A9riel-V3 pour parler technologie et matériel etc.
> - http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/95...ranquette-V3-0 pour poster ses images, les commenter, commenter celles des autres et y apprendre un tas de choses pour avancer ou découvrir d'autres photographes du forum (ou d'ailleurs) !


Tu es trop forte, Gladia  :^_^:

----------


## Gladia

Hello,

@Baron : Ce hors-série n'aborde pas le matériel PC pour le post traitement des images numériques (même s'il y a une rubrique consacré à la retouche).

Pour les liens, autant en profiter pour faire un peu de pub pour les photographes du forum  ::happy2:: , surtout que ceux qui participent sont très didactiques et ne se contentent pas d'un "Poubelle" sans explication quand un débutant (ou pas) poste une photo (contrairement à d'autres forums  ::P: ). Je ne parle meme pas pour moi puisque je n'y poste plus vraiment depuis quelques temps.

Pour le hors-série, je l'ai survolé et pour l'instant tout ce que j'ai lu est plutôt bien abordé et expliqué (sans rentrer dans des points techniques trop confus et barbants). La philosophie globale qui est mise en avant (ce n'est pas forcément l'appareil qui fait la photo mais surtout le photographe -grossomodo-) est très agréable à lire. Bravo à l'équipe  :;): .

----------


## BenoitDupont

> Hello,
> 
> @Baron : Ce hors-série n'aborde pas le matériel PC pour le post traitement des images numériques (même s'il y a une rubrique consacré à la retouche).
> 
> Pour les liens, autant en profiter pour faire un peu de pub pour les photographes du forum , surtout que ceux qui participent sont très didactiques et ne se contentent pas d'un "Poubelle" sans explication quand un débutant (ou pas) poste une photo (contrairement à d'autres forums ). Je ne parle meme pas pour moi puisque je n'y poste plus vraiment depuis quelques temps.
> 
> Pour le hors-série, je l'ai survolé et pour l'instant tout ce que j'ai lu est plutôt bien abordé et expliqué (sans rentrer dans des points techniques trop confus et barbants). La philosophie globale qui est mise en avant (ce n'est pas forcément l'appareil qui fait la photo mais surtout le photographe -grossomodo-) est très agréable à lire. Bravo à l'équipe .


Salut,

alors effectivement, on n'a pas abordé la partie informatique et on aurait du, j'avoue. Maintenant on avait 84 pages et on voulait vraiment axer le propos sur, justement la prise de vue, la narration, ce qui fait qu'une photo est une bonne photo.

Pour la partie informatique, que puis-je dire: je en suis pas un fan de config ultra pointue, en grande partie parce qu'à part gagner quelques secondes sur un traitement d'image ça n'apporte rien. Ma config traitement d'image est des plus simple:
Logiciel: LightRoom et Adobe Color (quand je veux travailler sur une palette réduite), windows 10
matériel: j'utilise un surface Book en core i5 mais n'importe quel core i5 fera l'affaire, on s'en fout.
autre matériel: calibrateur X-rite eye-1

et là récemment j'ai investit dans un color passeport, mais comme je suis bien malade là, je n'ai même pas eu le temps de l'installer, c'est moche... :/

globalement les logiciels de développement photo s'accomodent bien des configs normales. Par contre si vous scannez de l'argentique, là, il faut une chiée de mémoire. les logiciels sont du moyen-age et ne sont même pas foutu de prédire combien de RAM ils vont utiliser. ça arrive souvent que le soft me laisse en plan en milieu du scan en me disant "déso, pas assez de mémoire, garde la pèche"

- - - Mise à jour - - -

ET merci pour tes commentaires, c'est vraiment sympa!!!

----------


## ducon

Et avant que j’oublie, MERCI pour la page 59.

----------


## BenoitDupont

> Et avant que j’oublie, MERCI pour la page 59.


De rien, avec plaisir! C'est sans doute une page très personnelle, mais il fallait le dire.

----------


## barbarian_bros

J'a eu un peu de mal à trouver ce Hors-Série CPC Hardware Spécial Photo...
Chez mon buraliste il n'était pas rangé avec la presse informatique/hardware (avec CPC Hardware donc), mais dans le rayon photo, à côté de Photo Magazine et de Chasseur d'Image.
Par contre le Hors-Série CPC Spécial Foot est bien rangé dans le rayon jeu vidéo à côté de CPC et pas dans le rayon sport.

----------


## BenoitDupont

ah oui, tiens c'est bizarre. chez mon buraliste il était bien avec les canard PC. tu me diras ce que tu en penses en tous les cas!  ::):

----------


## ylyad

Je l'ai fini aussi, il est vraiment bien fait et bien écrit. Et oui, c'est peut-être le moins "hardware" des CPC Hardware ce qui passe bien avec la photo finalement.

----------


## BenoitDupont

Merci! Oui absolument, c'est exactement ça, ce n'est pas hardware. parce que justement c'est une question de pratique photographique avant tout  ::): 

je n'exclus pas de participer à un papier sur le fonctionnement des capteurs d'image à l'occasion sur CanardPC me le demande, je suis partant. là ça sera du hard, et de la physique. parfois quantique  ::):

----------


## Nannig

Qu'est-ce qu'il est bien ce hors-série! 

Je l'ai acheté plus par conviction canarpcesque que par intérêt, j'avais envie de retrouver le ton et la qualité de Canard PC Hardware sur le sujet de la photo, mais j'avais peur de soit ne pas apprendre grand chose soit d'être largué par des trucs trop technique.
Au final je suis très content de l'avoir acheté et je l'ai dévoré de la tête aux pieds. Et j'ai appris des choses, ne serait-ce que pour ma culture générale photo qui est très pauvre.
Mais surtout ce qui m'a drôlement plu c'est la philosophie de la photo qui est décrite au fil des pages et dans laquelle je me suis totalement retrouvé, et ça fait du bien de lire une ode à la photographie plaisir au milieu des tonnes d'articles de la photographie c"omme il faut" qu'on peut lire ailleurs.

J'ai commencé sur compact comme tout le monde, je suis passé au reflex avec un Nikon D50 par envie de pousser un peu plus mon travail photo et à l'occasion du changement de matos d'une amie, puis j'ai eu un D90 suite au vol de mon D50 à Rome (oui le cliché mais pour un appareil photo vous avouerez que c'est logique). J'ai kiffé l'étendue des possible que m'a offert le reflex, notamment par le changement d'objectif, et j'ai pris de super photos avec grand plaisir. Par contre j'avais du mal à le sortir hors vacances du fait de son poids et de son encombrement. 
Du coup je suis passé au µ4/3 chez Olympus pour avoir un bon rapport qualité/encombrement et j'en suis ravi : j'ai retrouvé le plaisir de faire prendre l'appareil au cas où, de partir en ville le soir juste avec un pancake 17mm, et surtout le regard des gens à changé : là où le reflex faisait peur et je faisais des photos de famille au portable, avec le petit hybride ça passe beaucoup mieux. Et puis bon le poids sur le dos n'est plus le même, c'est aussi appréciable!
Enfin j'ai pu récupérer le vieux 50mm 1.8 manuel de ma maman que j'utilise avec une bague et rien que me dire que j'utilise cet objectif que j'ai connu depuis tout petit me fait trop plaisir. En qualité ce n'est loin du top, c'est du bas de gamme de l'époque, mais ça reste très honnête je n'ai qu'une hâte, prendre des photos de notre bébé à venir avec et me dire que c'est le même objectif qui a pris les photos de moi bébé qui ornent les albums chez mes parents! Bref retrouver l'émotion et la passion dans la photo quoi  ::):

----------


## Giantcaribou

Je viens enfin de l'acheter et je le trouve très bien fait (même l'édito, je suis assez fan du style).
J'aurais juste trois petites remarques :

Les reflex APS-C : un peu à l'instar de ce qui a été dit un peu plus haut je serais un peu plus nuancé sur ces derniers : ils ont des avantages et en terme de prix ce n'est pas négligeable si l'on envisage une évolution. Ils ont de réels avantages liés à la taille de leurs capteurs pour la photo de sport ou l'animalier en terme de multiplication de focale et permettent notamment de transformer un 50mm 1/4 Full Frame pas trop cher en une focale de portrait tout en permettant de la conserver pour un passage futur en 24x36. L'idée étant de se constituer dès le début de set d'objectifs Full Frame en ne mégotant pas sur la qualité. Cela dit, je reste entièrement d'accord sur le fait que les grands capteurs sont ce vers quoi il faut tendre.Le "développement" avec Lightroom (ou autres) : C'est à mon avis un aspect qu'il aurait fallu développer un peu plus car on ne rentre pas encore dans la retouche mais on peu déjà commencer à prendre des bonnes habitudes tout en effectuant quelques opérations simples (recadrage ou changement dans la température de couleur par exemple). C'est surtout l'aspect catalogue qui est à mes yeux important car récupérer des historiques de photo non triées et./ou indexées est un enfer et le faire par la suite est une super bonne pratique. Cela permet aussi d'en dire un plus sur le grand combat RAW vs JPEG pour que là aussi on prenne rapidement de bonnes habitudes.Les clubs photo et forums : Pour un photographe, montrer ses photos est à mon humble avis, la meilleure des choses à faire. Dans le cercle familial ce n'est généralement pas très objectif et sur un forum cela peut être assez brutal. Les clubs, à ma connaissance, cultivent une certaine bienveillance et on en trouve un peu partout (entreprises ou municipalités). Ils permettent en plus de rencontrer des personnes avec des matériels ou pratiques très différentes, ce qui est très enrichissant. Un petit paragraphe sur le sujet aurait peut être pu intéresser certaines personnes.
Après ces quelques remarques, je tenais vraiment à féliciter l(es) auteur(s) de ce HS. Il est juste remarquable : il aborde la photographie en remontant à ses origines et la partie sur la peinture (qui me paraît très importante) est très bien faite. Il est de surcroît didactique, clair et presque exhaustif. Pas d'étalage de science mais une réelle introduction à la photographie avec des textes de grande qualité et une certaine humilité qui confine à l'élégance. Je vais le conseiller à beaucoup de gens et encore bravo  :^_^:  .

----------


## BenoitDupont

> Qu'est-ce qu'il est bien ce hors-série! 
> 
> Je l'ai acheté plus par conviction canarpcesque que par intérêt, j'avais envie de retrouver le ton et la qualité de Canard PC Hardware sur le sujet de la photo, mais j'avais peur de soit ne pas apprendre grand chose soit d'être largué par des trucs trop technique.
> Au final je suis très content de l'avoir acheté et je l'ai dévoré de la tête aux pieds. Et j'ai appris des choses, ne serait-ce que pour ma culture générale photo qui est très pauvre.
> Mais surtout ce qui m'a drôlement plu c'est la philosophie de la photo qui est décrite au fil des pages et dans laquelle je me suis totalement retrouvé, et ça fait du bien de lire une ode à la photographie plaisir au milieu des tonnes d'articles de la photographie c"omme il faut" qu'on peut lire ailleurs.
> 
> J'ai commencé sur compact comme tout le monde, je suis passé au reflex avec un Nikon D50 par envie de pousser un peu plus mon travail photo et à l'occasion du changement de matos d'une amie, puis j'ai eu un D90 suite au vol de mon D50 à Rome (oui le cliché mais pour un appareil photo vous avouerez que c'est logique). J'ai kiffé l'étendue des possible que m'a offert le reflex, notamment par le changement d'objectif, et j'ai pris de super photos avec grand plaisir. Par contre j'avais du mal à le sortir hors vacances du fait de son poids et de son encombrement. 
> Du coup je suis passé au µ4/3 chez Olympus pour avoir un bon rapport qualité/encombrement et j'en suis ravi : j'ai retrouvé le plaisir de faire prendre l'appareil au cas où, de partir en ville le soir juste avec un pancake 17mm, et surtout le regard des gens à changé : là où le reflex faisait peur et je faisais des photos de famille au portable, avec le petit hybride ça passe beaucoup mieux. Et puis bon le poids sur le dos n'est plus le même, c'est aussi appréciable!
> Enfin j'ai pu récupérer le vieux 50mm 1.8 manuel de ma maman que j'utilise avec une bague et rien que me dire que j'utilise cet objectif que j'ai connu depuis tout petit me fait trop plaisir. En qualité ce n'est loin du top, c'est du bas de gamme de l'époque, mais ça reste très honnête je n'ai qu'une hâte, prendre des photos de notre bébé à venir avec et me dire que c'est le même objectif qui a pris les photos de moi bébé qui ornent les albums chez mes parents! Bref retrouver l'émotion et la passion dans la photo quoi


content que ça vous ait plus!!! désolé de la réponse tardive, c'est un peu compliqué pour moi en ce moment et j'aurai du passé plus souvent. Je suis vraiment ravi, c'est un numéro fait avec le coeur. Et tous mes voeux pour le futur bébé!

----------


## BenoitDupont

> Je viens enfin de l'acheter et je le trouve très bien fait (même l'édito, je suis assez fan du style).
> J'aurais juste trois petites remarques :
> 
> Les reflex APS-C : un peu à l'instar de ce qui a été dit un peu plus haut je serais un peu plus nuancé sur ces derniers : ils ont des avantages et en terme de prix ce n'est pas négligeable si l'on envisage une évolution. Ils ont de réels avantages liés à la taille de leurs capteurs pour la photo de sport ou l'animalier en terme de multiplication de focale et permettent notamment de transformer un 50mm 1/4 Full Frame pas trop cher en une focale de portrait tout en permettant de la conserver pour un passage futur en 24x36. L'idée étant de se constituer dès le début de set d'objectifs Full Frame en ne mégotant pas sur la qualité. Cela dit, je reste entièrement d'accord sur le fait que les grands capteurs sont ce vers quoi il faut tendre.Le "développement" avec Lightroom (ou autres) : C'est à mon avis un aspect qu'il aurait fallu développer un peu plus car on ne rentre pas encore dans la retouche mais on peu déjà commencer à prendre des bonnes habitudes tout en effectuant quelques opérations simples (recadrage ou changement dans la température de couleur par exemple). C'est surtout l'aspect catalogue qui est à mes yeux important car récupérer des historiques de photo non triées et./ou indexées est un enfer et le faire par la suite est une super bonne pratique. Cela permet aussi d'en dire un plus sur le grand combat RAW vs JPEG pour que là aussi on prenne rapidement de bonnes habitudes.Les clubs photo et forums : Pour un photographe, montrer ses photos est à mon humble avis, la meilleure des choses à faire. Dans le cercle familial ce n'est généralement pas très objectif et sur un forum cela peut être assez brutal. Les clubs, à ma connaissance, cultivent une certaine bienveillance et on en trouve un peu partout (entreprises ou municipalités). Ils permettent en plus de rencontrer des personnes avec des matériels ou pratiques très différentes, ce qui est très enrichissant. Un petit paragraphe sur le sujet aurait peut être pu intéresser certaines personnes.
> Après ces quelques remarques, je tenais vraiment à féliciter l(es) auteur(s) de ce HS. Il est juste remarquable : il aborde la photographie en remontant à ses origines et la partie sur la peinture (qui me paraît très importante) est très bien faite. Il est de surcroît didactique, clair et presque exhaustif. Pas d'étalage de science mais une réelle introduction à la photographie avec des textes de grande qualité et une certaine humilité qui confine à l'élégance. Je vais le conseiller à beaucoup de gens et encore bravo  .


Salut!

désolé aussi pour la réponse tardive. Pour répondre aux choses dans l'ordre:

Concernant les APS-C, vous ne prenez pas les choses dans le bon sens: bien sûr que l'APSC-C a sa place, d'ailleurs je n'utilise que ça en numérique. Le but n'est pas de comparer APS-C et 35mm, mais de comparer APS-C en hybride et APSC-C en réflex. et pour moi, ce dernier n'a vraiment plus aucun sens, ni en terme de coût, ni en terme de performance et encore moins en terme d'encombrement. voila pourquoi je déconseille les REFLEX APS-C. je n'ai rien contre le format du capteur, encore une fois, en hybride, c'est ce que j'utilise au quotidien.


Pour la partie développement, vous avez totalement raison. on aurait pu faire plus sur cette partie tant les possibilités créatives sont importante. simplement, on manquait de temps et de pages aussi  ::):  Mais c'est une critique que j'accepte volontiers tant j'aurai vraiment voulu en dire plus, notamment en terme de trucs et astuces créatives mais soit.

Concernant les clubs photos, là, hélas, je ne suis pas le bon candidat pour écrire sur le sujet: j'ai horreur de ça. Je fais pourtant partie d'un club photo dans mon parc d'entreprise, mais c'est essentiellement dans un but de transmission. je sais que je ne tirerai aucune photo vraiment top d'une séance en club photo. pourquoi:
tout simplement parce que selon moi, la photo c'est une pratique intimiste. J'ai besoin d'être seul, avec mon sujet pour exprimer ce que je veux dire. en groupe, ça ne fonctionne pas. soit on est gêné, soit on se retrouve tous à faire la même photo avec le même point de vue, c'est chiant. 

En plus de ça, dans les clubs, il existe aussi des gens qui ne vont te parler que de matos toute la journée, c'est ultra chiant.

Je sais que ça ne va pas être très populaire comme avis mais tant pis: si vous voulez progresser en photo, n'allez pas dans un club. documentez-vous, achetez des livres (beaucoup, plein) sur des photographes que vous aimez, suivez des artistes que vous aimez bien sur les réseaux, mais les clubs, franchement, je pense que ça ne fait pas trop progresser. Peut-être qu'à la rigueur, ça aide à maitriser un peu de technique, mais ça lisse fortement la créativité. A oublier

(je vais pas me faire des potes, mais tant pis)  ::trollface::

----------


## ylyad

Je me permets de réagir sur le dernier avis: je pense sincèrement qu'il n'y a pas de règle générale, et que chacun doit voir ce qui lui convient le mieux. Tu n'aimes pas les clubs photo (moi non plus), ça ne signifie pas qu'ils sont à déconseiller, juste qu'ils ne sont pas la panacée. Tu aimes les livres de photos ou les réseaux sociaux, certains trouvent ça sans intérêt. Perso, j'ai trouvé que poster et commenter les photos des autres dans le fil dédié est une façon merveilleuse de progresser, mais j'ai tout à fait conscience que ça ne conviendra pas à tout le monde. Etc.

----------


## Giantcaribou

> Salut!
> 
> désolé aussi pour la réponse tardive. Pour répondre aux choses dans l'ordre:
> 
> Concernant les APS-C, vous ne prenez pas les choses dans le bon sens: bien sûr que l'APSC-C a sa place, d'ailleurs je n'utilise que ça en numérique. Le but n'est pas de comparer APS-C et 35mm, mais de comparer APS-C en hybride et APSC-C en réflex. et pour moi, ce dernier n'a vraiment plus aucun sens, ni en terme de coût, ni en terme de performance et encore moins en terme d'encombrement. voila pourquoi je déconseille les REFLEX APS-C. je n'ai rien contre le format du capteur, encore une fois, en hybride, c'est ce que j'utilise au quotidien.


Hello Benoît et merci pour ta réponse. C'est déjà sympa de prendre sur ton temps pour nous répondre, alors de là à être pressé  :^_^: ...

Je reste un peu plus nuancé sur ce point car je pense que les reflex APS-C gardent un intérêt pour des activités un peu plus spécialisées comme l'animalier ou le sport en raison du coefficient multiplicateur sur la focale mais il est vrai que, hormis ces cas particuliers, je te rejoins complètement sur le fait que l'APS-C en reflex a un intérêt très limité par rapport à un Full Frame.




> Concernant les clubs photos, là, hélas, je ne suis pas le bon candidat pour écrire sur le sujet: j'ai horreur de ça. Je fais pourtant partie d'un club photo dans mon parc d'entreprise, mais c'est essentiellement dans un but de transmission. je sais que je ne tirerai aucune photo vraiment top d'une séance en club photo. pourquoi:
> tout simplement parce que selon moi, la photo c'est une pratique intimiste. J'ai besoin d'être seul, avec mon sujet pour exprimer ce que je veux dire. en groupe, ça ne fonctionne pas. soit on est gêné, soit on se retrouve tous à faire la même photo avec le même point de vue, c'est chiant. 
> 
> En plus de ça, dans les clubs, il existe aussi des gens qui ne vont te parler que de matos toute la journée, c'est ultra chiant.
> 
> Je sais que ça ne va pas être très populaire comme avis mais tant pis: si vous voulez progresser en photo, n'allez pas dans un club. documentez-vous, achetez des livres (beaucoup, plein) sur des photographes que vous aimez, suivez des artistes que vous aimez bien sur les réseaux, mais les clubs, franchement, je pense que ça ne fait pas trop progresser. Peut-être qu'à la rigueur, ça aide à maitriser un peu de technique, mais ça lisse fortement la créativité. A oublier
> 
> (je vais pas me faire des potes, mais tant pis)


Bah non, tu peux te faire des potes !  :;): . Ce que j'aime beaucoup dans ce HS et qui lui donne cette saveur particulière, c'est que tu as mis beaucoup de choses qui te sont personnelles. Je ne partage pas totalement tes goûts (et c'est normal à mon humble avis) et pourtant le fait que tu parles de domaines nouveaux pour moi est passionnant car tu partages quelque chose, ce n'est pas un travail impersonnel destiné à satisfaire le plus grand nombre. Comme tu le soulignes très bien, la pratique de la photo est quelque chose de très personnel et le ressenti vis-à-vis des clubs peut être très différent. J'ai la chance d'avoir un club dans mon entreprise qui fait venir des professionnels passionnés comme Philippe Charlot, Vanessa Tercel ou Elodie Tournier et qui tente de varier les exercices (j'ai pu faire de l'animalier ou du strobisme par exemple). Qui plus est c'est un petit club à l'ambiance très sympa sans personne pour venir te saouler avec le benchmark de son objectif chez DXO ou le dernier gadget déniché sur Kickstarter. J'ai énormément progressé avec eux et je reste toujours très heureux d'être seul en haut d'une montagne avec mon boîtier mais je n'oublie qu'il peut aussi y avoir des abrutis qui peuvent pourrir cette expérience.

Par contre je te rejoins totalement sur les livres et le fait de suivre des photographes. C'est une source de connaissance incroyable et avec le recul, une petite bibliographie aurait pu être ajoutée au HS (pour le tome 2  ::XD::  ?). J'irais même un peu plus loin en conseillant d'aller se balader dans les musées comme le Louvre pour les parisiens pour aller voir les compositions, les lumières, les cadrages des peintres classiques ou modernes. Il était d'ailleurs amusant de constater que l'expo sur Hopper à Paris comprenait toute une partie sur Eugène Atget, comme quoi c'est même parfois la photographie qui inspire la peinture. On peut aussi trouver d'excellents documentaires et des histoires étonnantes comme celle de Vivian Maier (le film de Maloof est excellent de mon point de vue).

En tous cas merci de partager sur ce fil et tu as un nouveau follower  ::): .

----------


## BenoitDupont

> Hello Benoît et merci pour ta réponse. C'est déjà sympa de prendre sur ton temps pour nous répondre, alors de là à être pressé ...Je reste un peu plus nuancé sur ce point car je pense que les reflex APS-C gardent un intérêt pour des activités un peu plus spécialisées comme l'animalier ou le sport en raison du coefficient multiplicateur sur la focale mais il est vrai que, hormis ces cas particuliers, je te rejoins complètement sur le fait que l'APS-C en reflex a un intérêt très limité par rapport à un Full Frame.Bah non, tu peux te faire des potes ! . Ce que j'aime beaucoup dans ce HS et qui lui donne cette saveur particulière, c'est que tu as mis beaucoup de choses qui te sont personnelles. Je ne partage pas totalement tes goûts (et c'est normal à mon humble avis) et pourtant le fait que tu parles de domaines nouveaux pour moi est passionnant car tu partages quelque chose, ce n'est pas un travail impersonnel destiné à satisfaire le plus grand nombre. Comme tu le soulignes très bien, la pratique de la photo est quelque chose de très personnel et le ressenti vis-à-vis des clubs peut être très différent. J'ai la chance d'avoir un club dans mon entreprise qui fait venir des professionnels passionnés comme Philippe Charlot, Vanessa Tercel ou Elodie Tournier et qui tente de varier les exercices (j'ai pu faire de l'animalier ou du strobisme par exemple). Qui plus est c'est un petit club à l'ambiance très sympa sans personne pour venir te saouler avec le benchmark de son objectif chez DXO ou le dernier gadget déniché sur Kickstarter. J'ai énormément progressé avec eux et je reste toujours très heureux d'être seul en haut d'une montagne avec mon boîtier mais je n'oublie qu'il peut aussi y avoir des abrutis qui peuvent pourrir cette expérience.Par contre je te rejoins totalement sur les livres et le fait de suivre des photographes. C'est une source de connaissance incroyable et avec le recul, une petite bibliographie aurait pu être ajoutée au HS (pour le tome 2  ?). J'irais même un peu plus loin en conseillant d'aller se balader dans les musées comme le Louvre pour les parisiens pour aller voir les compositions, les lumières, les cadrages des peintres classiques ou modernes. Il était d'ailleurs amusant de constater que l'expo sur Hopper à Paris comprenait toute une partie sur Eugène Atget, comme quoi c'est même parfois la photographie qui inspire la peinture. On peut aussi trouver d'excellents documentaires et des histoires étonnantes comme celle de Vivian Maier (le film de Maloof est excellent de mon point de vue).En tous cas merci de partager sur ce fil et tu as un nouveau follower .


ahah, merci ! je suis d'accord avec toi, les musées restent un passage important pour apprendre. et en effet Hopper a une influence énorme sur la photo.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je me permets de réagir sur le dernier avis: je pense sincèrement qu'il n'y a pas de règle générale, et que chacun doit voir ce qui lui convient le mieux. Tu n'aimes pas les clubs photo (moi non plus), ça ne signifie pas qu'ils sont à déconseiller, juste qu'ils ne sont pas la panacée. Tu aimes les livres de photos ou les réseaux sociaux, certains trouvent ça sans intérêt. Perso, j'ai trouvé que poster et commenter les photos des autres dans le fil dédié est une façon merveilleuse de progresser, mais j'ai tout à fait conscience que ça ne conviendra pas à tout le monde. Etc.


Moui alors si on y va à chaque fois de ce relativisme convenu, en mode "t'as pas le droit de dire ça, t'as le droit de dire que ça te convient pas et c'est tout", on finit par produire un magazine mou et sans intérêt. Donc oui, je donne mon avis et j'ai d'ailleurs donné les raisons pour lesquelles je pensais cela. ce sont des raisons objectives et pratiques mais pas un "goût" personnel pour la chose.

Je persiste donc à penser que les clubs photos ne sont pas l'endroit où vous allez progresser. On peut trouver que les réseaux sociaux sont sans intérêts. N'empêche qu'on en apprend plus sur la photo en regardant la chaine de Thomas Heaton ou de Ted Forbes, qu'en 25 séances de clubs photo. 

quant à la critique de photo sur les forums, c'est effectivement très intéressant et ça permet de partager. C'est d'ailleurs un embryon de réseau social, soit dit en passant.

----------


## ylyad

Sincèrement, je ne vois pas la différence de principe entre un forum/réseau social et un club photo. Il y a des clubs animés par des cons, de la même façon qu'il y a des forums modérés par des cons. Mais l'inverse est tout aussi vrai, GiantCaribou l'a d'ailleurs bien illustré juste au-dessus. Tu donnes ton avis, c'est très bien, mais ce ne sont pas des raisons objectives ou pratiques, c'est ton avis  ::):

----------


## BenoitDupont

> Sincèrement, je ne vois pas la différence de principe entre un forum/réseau social et un club photo. Il y a des clubs animés par des cons, de la même façon qu'il y a des forums modérés par des cons. Mais l'inverse est tout aussi vrai, GiantCaribou l'a d'ailleurs bien illustré juste au-dessus. Tu donnes ton avis, c'est très bien, mais ce ne sont pas des raisons objectives ou pratiques, c'est ton avis


voir mon explication plus haut. La différence entre un club et un réseau social, c'est que le réseau social n'est pas là à te faire chier pendant les prises de vue. La photo, c'est pas un sport collectif.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Merci pour ce numéro sympathique! 

J'ai bien apprécié toute la partie explicative des techniques (qu'il faut tricher en numérique par exemple pour convenir aux spécificités de l'humain!) et aussi les conseils pour les différents types de photos (hâte de prendre de nouvelles photos de portrait après cette lecture!). Pour la partie achats, c'est hors budget pour moi alors j'ai évité de trop m'y attarder!

J'avoue qu'avec ce numéro, j'espérais pouvoir sublimer les photos avec mon smartphone mais la plupart des conseils nécessitent quand même d'avoir des appareils où on peut régler quelques paramètres (ouverture, temps de pose...). Mais heureusement, je pourrai pratique (presque) tout ça avec mon Sony DSC RX100 (premier du nom  ::P:  et je ne savais pas qu'il y avait eu tant de variantes ensuite!).

Juste une petite remarque: pourquoi avoir utilisé la plupart du temps "on" au lieu de "je"? du genre "on a testé", "ici on aime ça"... Il n'y a pas de honte à avoir écrit ce magazine tout seul  ::):  d'autant que c'est bien spécifié en dernière page.
Mais ce n'est qu'une petite remarque et je ne regrette pas mon achat!

----------


## BenoitDupont

> Merci pour ce numéro sympathique! 
> 
> J'ai bien apprécié toute la partie explicative des techniques (qu'il faut tricher en numérique par exemple pour convenir aux spécificités de l'humain!) et aussi les conseils pour les différents types de photos (hâte de prendre de nouvelles photos de portrait après cette lecture!). Pour la partie achats, c'est hors budget pour moi alors j'ai évité de trop m'y attarder!
> 
> J'avoue qu'avec ce numéro, j'espérais pouvoir sublimer les photos avec mon smartphone mais la plupart des conseils nécessitent quand même d'avoir des appareils où on peut régler quelques paramètres (ouverture, temps de pose...). Mais heureusement, je pourrai pratique (presque) tout ça avec mon Sony DSC RX100 (premier du nom  et je ne savais pas qu'il y avait eu tant de variantes ensuite!).
> 
> Juste une petite remarque: pourquoi avoir utilisé la plupart du temps "on" au lieu de "je"? du genre "on a testé", "ici on aime ça"... Il n'y a pas de honte à avoir écrit ce magazine tout seul  d'autant que c'est bien spécifié en dernière page.
> Mais ce n'est qu'une petite remarque et je ne regrette pas mon achat!


Salut!

merci pour ton message, en effet, le RX100 1er du nom est un bon appareil. j'en ai un.  ::): 


pour le "on" plutôt que "je", c'est tout simple: ça fait partie des règles d'usage dans la presse écrite. on ne met jamais "je", ça ne se fait pas. c'est tout  ::):

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> pour le "on" plutôt que "je", c'est tout simple: ça fait partie des règles d'usage dans la presse écrite. on ne met jamais "je", ça ne se fait pas. c'est tout


Hé bien, j'ai appris une chose de plus aujourd'hui! Merci  ::):

----------


## Mastaba

Il est plus dispo dans la boutique?

----------

